# Pennergame Infos



## w420 (24. Februar 2018)

Hi sorry das ich hier pennergame erwähne aber ich hätte gern mal 
eine info zu diesen beitrag 

http://forum.buffed.de/topic/96175-pennergame-browsergame/


warum ist pennergame hier verboten 
hat da wer infos zu


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2018)

Pennergame an sich ist nicht verboten, aber die Affiliate/Goodie-Links, weil es bei Release des Spiels damals massiv Spam gab dazu.


----------



## Tikume (25. Februar 2018)

Wobei es faszinierend ist, dass so ein Mist gespielt wird. Und das in der heutigen Zeit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2018)

Pennergame war damals mega.


----------

